# Endura Singletrack oder MT500 II Regenjacke !?



## BlackKnight29 (6. Februar 2016)

Die Neuvorstellung des Artikels ging Ende letzten Jahres durch alle Online-Medien und versprach viel, wie z.B. Regenschutz, Atmungsaktivität, Robustheit, geringer Preis, etc.
Wer von euch hat die Jacke bereits gekauft und kann mir mit seinen Erfahrungswerten bei meiner Kaufentscheidung helfen?
Insbesondere würde mich interessieren, ob das Ding auch bei nicht zwingend kalt/nassen Wetter tragbar ist ohne sich darin wie in einer finnischen Dampfsauna zu fühlen. 
Vielen Dank vorab!


----------



## pfeifferheiko (6. Februar 2016)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Insbesondere würde mich interessieren, ob das Ding auch bei nicht zwingend kalt/nassen Wetter tragbar ist ohne sich darin wie in einer finnischen Dampfsauna zu fühlen.
> Vielen Dank vorab!



das verraten dir die specs an sich.
Atmungsaktivität: 10.000g/m²/24h
Wassersäule in mm: 10.000mm

gore-tex und co liegen um das 3-4 fache darüber und selbst darin fühlt man sich wie in ner finnischen Sauna.

was wird dann in nem billigsprodukt sein das 3x weniger kann?

120€ definitiv rasgeworfenes Geld, solche PU Beschichtungen mit den specs von oben sind eigentlich bei 20€ dicounterprodukten üblich.

für 100€ sollten sich beide Zahlenwerte"von oben" schon verdoppelt damit preis/Leistung noch halbwegs stimmt.

wennst ne regenbekleidung suchst wo der verlangte preis im Verhältnis zur Funktionalität halbwegs passt:
http://www.bergfreunde.de/marmot-pr...vc:c|adp:1o4&gclid=CLWx6dmG48oCFUa4GwodOr0O2Q

specs davon zum vergleich:
Atmungsaktivität: 15.000g/m²/24h
Wassersäule in mm: 15.000mm

somit 50% besser und die atmungsativität gleichauf mit gore windstopper.

kannst die Tabelle aus wiki gut als Richtwert nehmen für billg, Mittelklasse und gute produkte.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breathability



> Low Under 10,000 gr/m2/day
> Moderate 10,000 to 20,000 gr/m2/day
> High 20,000+ gr/m2/day



nur dabei auch bedenken Plastikfolien fühlen sich immer wie solche an und wasserstau ist darin immer unvermeidlich auch in 30000+ Produkten.

darum erst ne Plastikfolie dann anziehen wenn es anders nicht mehr geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackKnight29 (6. Februar 2016)

Vielen Dank für Deinen Input und Dein Engagement!
Mir wären jetzt Praxiserfahrungen lieber gewesen, weil Zahlen und Werte habe ich selber. 
Also, nochmal meine eingehende Frage zum mitschreiben bzw mitlesen: Gibt es da draussen in der aufmerksamen intermedialen Onlinewelt jemanden der das Jacket bereits gekauft hat und es in den unterschiedlichsten Bedingungen und Belastungen getragen hat?
Nochmal danke


----------



## pfeifferheiko (7. Februar 2016)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Mir wären jetzt Praxiserfahrungen lieber gewesen, weil Zahlen und Werte habe ich selber.



Hersteller machen sich ja genau deswegen die mühe um genau deine fragen damit aus dem ersten beitrag alle zu beatworten.
und da du diese zahlen ja hast und die untereinander praktischerweise zu 100% vergleichbar sind mit jedem anderen Produkt am markt."auch deiner aktuell/zuletzt benutzen Sache"

wenn dein altes Produkt 10000 hatte wirst du in der endura zu 100% gleich schnell gleich nass sein wie bei der alten.
schau dir darum die zahl deiner alten an.

zu deine frage aus beitrag 1:
säuft man in diesem Produkt gnadenlos ab:
ja das tut man da die hier verwendete PU Beschichtung dem untersten standart entspricht, was endura mit den angegebenen zahlen auch zum ausdruck bringt.



und um zum Thema Praxis zu kommen zwischen billig und teuerste:
ich bin in 5000-10000er Beschichtungen fast immer sofort durchnässt"~10min" beim strampeln, in der 30000er"350€ produktgruppe" dauert ca doppelt bis 3x so lange bis ich gleich durchnässt bin.

deswegen ist selbst das teuerste zeugs für Sport meiner Ansicht nach auch nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (7. Februar 2016)

Hmmm... 
Haste mal die Power Trail AS oder dessen Vorgänger Alp-X 2.0 AS von GORE getragen bzw gefahren?
Leider liefert der Hersteller kein Zahlenmaterial, aber anhand meiner Erfahrungen mit den vorhandenen Softshell- und Windstopper Jacken und den Berichten, könnte eine der beiden oben genannten die Lücke schliessen.


----------



## pfeifferheiko (7. Februar 2016)

gore sind mir zu hauteng vom schnitt ich habs gern bequem.

ich hab nur noch ne salewa windstopper softshell zuletzt gekauft und kauf da auch in Zukunft nix neues mehr.
davor hatte ich technical Fleece windstoppers.

http://www.trekkinn.com/images/pdf/especificaciones/eng_salewa_spec_12809.pdf
hier 2 gängigen windstopper softshell Stoffe:
der eine hat 15000 und der andere 20000.

meine salewa hatte 2010 wo ich sie gekauft hatte die 15000er Membran drin und ist in der Praxis übelst schwitzig.
in der Praxis ist eigentlich kein unterschied zu ner Regenjacke mit 10000er zu merken ausser das sich viel Feuchtigkeit im Futterstoff sammelt welchen Regenjacken nicht haben.

dadurch entstecht subjektiv im ersten Moment der eindruck die wäsche unter der jacke würde nen tick trockener sein ab praktisch ist gleich viel suppe unter der Shell nur halt ein gewisser teil dann im futter"Fleece" auch noch verteilt.

über 20000 gibt's von gore-windstopper nicht mehr erst bei gore-tex geht's dann weiter bis hin zu 30000.

bei mir haben diese nur zahlen immer genau das in der praxis wiedergegeben was zu erwarten war darum sagte ich du kannst diese als Richtwert nehmen was zu erwarten ist und Produkte damit auch ruhig untereinander vergleichen.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (7. Februar 2016)

Ok, danke ...
Dann kann ich also die Endura MT500 II mit ihren 64000 g/qm/24h richtig einordnen 
Wenn deren Preis nicht dementsrechend hoch wäre  !!


----------



## BlackKnight29 (7. Februar 2016)

Hab mir die jetzt mal in den Warenkorb gelegt
http://endurasport.com/products/?ProductID=679&initcode=E9078BK
und werde berichten wie die sich trägt.

Wird ja in mehreren Berichten sehr gelobt und scheint - mehr oder weniger - ganzjährig tragbar zu sein ...


----------



## pfeifferheiko (8. Februar 2016)

scheint mir auch das bessere Angebot zu sein und 200€ sind zumindest für die specs angemessen.

für die singletrack sind 120€ auf jeden fall zu viel.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (11. Februar 2016)

Was´ne geile Jacke (MT500)! So kenne ich das von Endura: Solide und funktionell das Material und das Design auf solide Funktionalität ausgelegt! Kein unnötiges Bling-Bling oder SchnickSchnack.
Musste mich nur zw den Grössen L oder XL entscheiden (bin 2m gross und 85Kg schwer bzw. im Kontext der Länge: leicht. 99cm Brust- und 89cm Hüftumfang belgen dies).
Sitz jetzt hier bzw mach mit Thermounterhemd und der Jacke drüber den Hampelmann in der gut beheizten Wohnung und der Axel bliebt trocken. Klasse wie die Belüftung aufgebaut ist und funktioniert.
Morgen mach ich mal einen Praxistest auf dem Bike und werde berichten. Ist ja schottisches Wetter derzeit hier


----------



## BlackKnight29 (12. Februar 2016)

Ich hatte heute die Möglichkeit beide Jacken auf dem Bike anzuprobieren um deren Sitz während der Fahrt und dessen Manöver zu testen.
Drunter trug ich ein Long Sleeve und ein kurzarm Klimashirt.
Nach ausgiebigen probieren mit/ohne Rucksack und vorsichtigen Fahrmanövern kam ich zu dem Entschluss, dass ich mich in der Grösse L am wohlsten fühle, da die Ärmellänge beider Jacken identisch sind (was mir auch Endura bestätigte). Nur das Volunen der XL ist grösser und das stört mich irgendwie. Zumal der überflüssige Stoff einfach eben überflüssig ist. Gerade beim biken beult der sich so unglücklich nach vorne das man(n) denkt, man befände sich im neunten Schwangerschaftsmonat! Einfach zuviel Material um einen herum.

Nach meinem Entschluss die Grösse "L" zu nehmen und meine weiteren Tests darauf zu konzentrieren, machte ich eine längere Ausfahrt. Da wir ja gerade "schottisches Wetter" hier haben, sind dies ideale Testbedingungen für dieses Produkt was ja für solche Verhältnisse entwickelt und letztlich beworben wird. Bei konstant nassen, sehr matschigen 2,5 Grad Celsius und der geringen Unterwäsche die ich trug, frierte oder schwitzte ich kaum. Natürlich merkte ich, sagen wir mal, dass es frisch war. Aber wirklich gefroren habe ich nie. Nicht im Stand und auch nicht im Downhill nach längerem und steilen Uphill.
Das Klimamangement funktioniert prima und ich denke, dass ich die Jacke problemlos auch noch im Frühjahr bei sonnigen Wetter tragen kann. Von den vielen und grosszügig gestalteten Belüftungsöffnungen habe ich heute nur die unter dem Arm um ein Drittel geöffnet. Der Rest blieb geschlossen.
Die Verarbeitung und Qualtität ist der gewohnt solide und hochwertige Standard den man von Endura kennt. Da schaut kein Faden raus (den es ja an dieser Jacke nicht gibt!) bzw keine verklebte Naht ist unsauber gelegt oder erwirkt den Eindruck, dass diese sich jemals lösen wird. Die Jacke ist jeden Euro wert, denn man merkt dessen Qualität und Vielseitigkeit bereits beim ersten tragen.
Es gibt einfach viele nützliche Details und Features an dieser Jacke, wie die individuelle Einstellung der Haube ("3D"), wasserdichte Fronttasche, darin integriert ein Brillenputztuch, die bereits erwähnte grossen und zahlreichen Belüftungsmöglichkeiten, Codura verstärkte Schultern und Arme, Gummifläche auf der Schulter für rutschfreien Halt des Rucksackes, Stretcheinsätze für mehr Beweglichkeit, Reflektoren vorne und hinten, verstärkter Haubenrand, intelligientes System um die Haube zum Kragen umzubauen, fixierte Armlinge, etc., etc.
Manch einer wird vielleicht eine grössere Tasche am Rücken vermissen und bemängeln. Ich nicht, weil ich (a) Rucksacktrräger bin, (b) weil dies nur wieder ein Schmutzfang ist worin sich alles sammelt und (c) dies an vielen anderen Jacken einfach sch..... aussieht!

Ich würde, wenn ich dazu aufgerufen werden würde, der Jacke neun von zehn Punkten geben. Warum "nur" neun? Ganz einfach: So ganz verstehe ich die Größenmaße und Schnitte nicht. Anhand der Kleidung und deren Eingliederung in M, L, und XL, müsten die zur Vorlage gedienten schottischen Modelle alle kurze und fettleibige Oberkörper mit sehr langen Armen besitzen (warum muss ich jetzt plötzlich an "Herr der Ringe" denken?). Wahnsinn wie sackig man(n) sich in XL fühlt. Demnach könnte man aus der XXL ein Zelt bauen wenn die Ausfahrt mal länger wird und man eine Schlafgelegenheit sucht. Hierfür praktisch aber zum biken eher hinderlich. 
Ich meine, die Jacken dürfen alle 1-2cm länger, dafür aber etwas körpernaher geschnitten sein. Aber vielleicht ist dies auch besser so, da sich das Jackenende so nicht mit dem Sattel verhakt. 
Die Haube macht aus der Jacke ein cooles Ding. Es ist aber ratsam sich vor der Fahrt zu entscheiden, ob man diese unter oder über dem Helm anzieht und diese dann so entsprechend anzupassen. Weil, wenn man dies nicht tut und sich für die letztere Variante entscheidet bleibt diese bei der Fahrt nicht lange dort wo man sie drüber gezogen hat. Heisst, durch den Fahrtwind rutscht sie schnell vom Helm und bleibt so ungünstig im Nacken hängen, dass sich darin der Fahrtwind verfängt. 

Fazit: Der Preis mit EUR229 geht für ein solch hochwertiges und und intelligent gestaltetes Produkt völlig in Ordnung. Sowas kauft man sich ausser dem nicht jedes Jahr. 
Die wenigen Punkte die als Kritik aufgeführt habe, sind für mich vernachlässigbar und haben meine Kaufentscheidung nicht im wesentlichen beeinflusst.
In diesem Kontext dürfen sich viele andere namhafte Hersteller, die sich im gleichen Preissegment befinden, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes "warm" anziehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackKnight29 (13. Februar 2016)




----------



## Schwobenflyer (15. Februar 2016)

Schöner Bericht bestätigt meine Meinung / Erfahrung zu Endura die ich mit der MT 500
Short und dem langarmshirt habe.


----------



## -Matz- (21. Februar 2016)

Servus,
immer noch zufrieden mit der Jacke?
Wie schwer ist die Jacke?

Bin am Überlegen die mir auch zuzulegen.

Grüße, Matz


----------



## BlackKnight29 (21. Februar 2016)

Hallo Matz,

die Jacke wiegt etwas über 500g, auf meiner Waage pendelt sich das Gewicht auf 510g ein. Also nicht unbedingt ein Leichtgewicht, aber das Packmaß ist noch in soweit anständig, als dass es sogar in meinen kleinsten Rücksack mit 10L passt und dann noch Platz für mein Werkzeug, Schlauch und Eiweisriegel ist. 

Ich bin immer noch oder vielmehr ausgedrückt, noch grösser zufrieden mit der MT500II als zur Testzeit.
Konnte die Jacke zwischenzeitlich bei Minusgraden und im Dauerregen tragen. Insbesondere im letzteren Wetterzustand zeigt sie ihr ganzes Potential: Aussen nass aber innen, durch das intelligente Klimamangement angenehm warm aber trocken, kann man sich stundenlang auch in den widerlichsten Bedingungen lächelnd und sicher durch das Gelände bewegen (eine entsprechende Hose vorausgesetzt!).
Und die Bewegung ist auch das was die Jacke für Abfuhr der warmen Luft und der Zufuhr der kältern benötigt. Je nach Aussenklima und dem eigenen empfinden kann man durch die Öffnungen sich die nötige frische und kalte Luft zuführen, was durch die Bewegung bzw Fahrtwind gefördert wird. Regenwasser von aussen ist mir dabei noch nicht rein gekommen.
Die Reinigung verläuft völlig problemlos. In der Regel reicht eine handwarme Dusche, ab und zu kommt die MT500II ein imprägnierendes Waschmittelbad (keine Waschmaschine!) und am nächsten Morgen ist sie wieder trocken udn damit einsatzbereit.
Einzig die Anpassung der Kapuze bin ich noch am experimenten, dass diese auf dem Hlem bleibt und wenn sie im Nacken liegt, nicht an diesem nicht hakt nicht. Aber das bewerte ich nicht allzu hoch, weil eben noch in der Findungsphase.

Hoffe Dir mit meiner neuerlichen Aussage geholfen zu haben ...


----------



## -Matz- (21. Februar 2016)

Vielen Dank für deine ausfürliche Antwort!

Ich bestell mir die Jacke jetzt einfach mal.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (21. Februar 2016)

Gut! Viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Middlfrank (8. Juli 2016)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> So ganz verstehe ich die Größenmaße und Schnitte nicht. Anhand der Kleidung und deren Eingliederung in M, L, und XL, müsten die zur Vorlage gedienten schottischen Modelle alle kurze und fettleibige Oberkörper mit sehr langen Armen besitzen (warum muss ich jetzt plötzlich an "Herr der Ringe" denken?). Wahnsinn wie sackig man(n) sich in XL fühlt. Demnach könnte man aus der XXL ein Zelt bauen ...


Hallo BlackNight29,
darf ich dich hier mal um deinen Rat bitten? Mich interessiert die MT500 II sehr, denn die Endura-Klamotten, die ich schon hab, sind klasse. Nur mit der Größe bin ich mir nicht sicher. Die M500 II gibt es in XXL, aber laut deren Größentabelle würde es um die Taille eng bei mir werden (ja, ja, ich weiß... ). Andererseits habe ich das MT500-Burner II-Trikot in XXL und das wiederum ist heftig weit. Ok, weil da auch Protektoren drunter passen sollen. Das Hüft-Maß bei Größe L soll ja 89-94cm sein. Hast du diese Maße und "sitzt" die Jacke dann, oder ist sie weiter geschnitten? Danke dir schon mal!
VG middlfrank


----------



## BlackKnight29 (8. Juli 2016)

Servus middlfrank,

schön einen weiteren "Endura-Fan" in der MTB-Gemeinde getroffen zu haben. Ist echt eine geile Marke 

Ich besitze ja auch das Burner II Trikot aber in Größe "XL".
Da ich die MT500II Jacke in den Grössen XL und L zur Anprobe hatte stellte ich fest, dass mit meinem Umfang der Talie von 91cm mit definitiv "L" besser passt und dann ziehe ich immer noch den Zug enger. Es ist dann immer noch genug "Luft" zwischen meinem Körper und der Jacke.
Daher frage ich mich ernsthaft wer in XXL hinein passen soll ohne das der Eindruck entseht das diese (viel) zu weit ist!
Ohne Deine Körpermaße zu kennen würde ich Dir zu der kleineren Grösse raten oder es einfach so zu tun wie ich es tat: Einfach beide anprobieren und entscheiden!

Hoffe geholfen zu haben, bei weiteren Fragen einfach fragen!


----------



## Baxter75 (9. Juli 2016)

Bei endura is meine Erfahrung, was Jacken angeht. .immer 2 Größen ordern zum testen. ...


----------



## Middlfrank (9. Juli 2016)

Danke BlackNight29 und Baxter75. Ich werd dann mal XL und XXL bestellen.


----------



## Carmel (11. Juli 2016)

Hallo @BlackKnight29 ,

interessant, dass bei Dir die Ärmel zu lang sind. Ich hatte mit meinen 1,82m sowohl die M als auch die L an und konnte, wenn ich die Daumen durch die Bündchen stecke die Arme nicht ausstrecken. Einen Längenunterschied zwischen den Größen konnte ich wie du beschreibst aber auch nicht feststellen. Hab aber auch verdammt lange Arme.
Was mich noch interessieren würde, wie ist denn die Haltbarkeit der Beschichtung, gerade an den stretchigen Teilen der Jacke?

Gruß
Richard


----------



## BlackKnight29 (11. Juli 2016)

Hi @Carmel 

Die Ärmel sind nicht zu lang. Das habe - glaube ich - auch so nicht beschrieben. Sie sind nur identisch lang in den beiden Grössen L und XL. Es ist vielmehr so, dass auch ich nichts gegen 1cm mehr Ärmellänge hätte. Aber so wie es ist ist es - noch - gut.

Durch den sehr sehr nassen Sommer konnte ich die Jacke wirklich oft tragen. Auch bei höheren Temperaturen ist es mir darin nicht zu warm. Die Belüftung ist echt klasse! 
Bislang konnte ich keinerlei Blessuren oder Abnutzungserscheinung am Material und/oder an der Beschichtung feststellen. Das Wasser perlt darauf ab wie am ersten Tag. Vielleicht auch deshalb, dass ich nach jeder dritten/fünften Wäsche ein wenig Imprägnierung drauf sprühe!?


----------



## Carmel (12. Juli 2016)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> "Anhand der Kleidung und deren Eingliederung in M, L, und XL, müsten die zur Vorlage gedienten schottischen Modelle alle kurze und fettleibige Oberkörper mit sehr langen Armen besitzen"


Danke für die ausführliche Antwort @BlackKnight29 , den obigen Satz hatte ich als Kritik an den Ärmeln verstanden. Ich muss mich wohl sowieso damit abfinden, dass die Ärmel immer ein bisschen zu kurz für mich sind.
Gut zu hören, dass Die Beschichtung hält, ich glaube die MT500 wird auch meine nächste Jacke falls es nicht doch eine von Bergans wird.
Jetzt muss ich sie nur noch in gelb finden


----------



## bullswildrush (13. Juli 2016)

Trägst du die Jacke das ganze Jahr über? Mir geht es drum ob sie ausreichend Wärme gibt in der kalten hahreszeit, ordentliche Kleidung unten drunter vorausgesetzt


----------



## BlackKnight29 (13. Juli 2016)

Also..., bei dem diesjährigen Winter und Sommer kannste die Jacke, bei entsprechender Unterkleidung, problemlos tragen.
Sie wärmt oder sorgt für eine ausreichende Klimatisierung.

Für mich hat sich der Kauf jedenfalls gelohnt


----------



## bullswildrush (13. Juli 2016)

Ok danke für die Information, werd ich sie mal testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kiter94 (18. September 2016)

Kann man die Jacke auch im Alltag gut nutzen?


----------



## Diplont (18. September 2016)

Kiter94 schrieb:


> Kann man die Jacke auch im Alltag gut nutzen?



Welche Jacke? Die Singletrack oder die MT500?
Was spricht deiner Meinung nach dagegen, die Jacke im Alltag zu benutzen?


----------



## Z-RiderSL (23. September 2016)

Ist die MT500 den auch Winddicht? 
Sorry, kenn mich damit nicht so aus und wird auch nirgends erwähnt.


----------



## Baxter75 (23. September 2016)

Z-RiderSL schrieb:


> Ist die MT500 den auch Winddicht?
> Sorry, kenn mich damit nicht so aus und wird auch nirgends erwähnt.




Bei Bike24 taucht sie zum mindestens mit auf ,wenn man Winddicht anklickt ..Ich denke sie wird schon Winddicht sein ,da sie ja auch atmungsaktive is


----------



## Z-RiderSL (23. September 2016)

Dann werd ich sie mir mal bestellen denk ich. Scheint echt ne gute Jacke zu sein, gibts nirgends im Angebot in .de


----------



## rupper (26. September 2016)

Tach,

ich hab beide Jacken. Die MT500 und die Singletrack.
Die Singletrack ist bei mir die am meisten gebrauchte.
Ich hab die Singletrack dieses Jahr bei drei Alpencross dabei gehabt und hab sie auch jedesmal gebraucht.
Das Klimamanagement ist spitze. Sie ist dicht und man schwitzt nicht übermäßig doll. Dass man in einer Regenjacke im Grunde wärmer unterwegs ist als ohne sollte aber klar sein. Top sind die Belüftungsschlitze unter den Armen. Und die Kapuze bekommt man locker auch über den Helm und kann sie auch so fahren ohne dass sie von selbigen wieder runterrutscht oder man nen Ballon am Kopf hat.
Die MT 500 ist definitiv die schwerere Variante. Dickere Lagen, mehr Gewicht aber trotzdem gut was Wärme und Klima in der Jacke angeht. Die MT 500 hält aber dank des Stretchmaterials einfach besser die Luft draussen wenn man das will und ist schon eher zu empfehlen wenn du auch mal im wirklich kälteren Teil des Jahres unterwegs bist.
Einzig die Belüftungsschlitze die statt unter den Armen wie bei der Singletrack bei der MT 500 bis leicht über den Rücken gehen können bei dem ein oder anderem Rucksack negativ auffallen/drücken.
Da ich versuche das Gewicht auf Tour so gering wie möglich, wenn sinnvoll, zu halten fahre ich nunmehr nur noch mit der Singletrack.
Aber das ist auch bissl Geschmackssache. Wenns wirklich kalt wird hab ich halt ein richtig gutes Thermoshirt drunter.

Grüße


----------



## cdressler79 (10. September 2017)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Hallo Matz,
> 
> die Jacke wiegt etwas über 500g, auf meiner Waage pendelt sich das Gewicht auf 510g ein. Also nicht unbedingt ein Leichtgewicht, aber das Packmaß ist noch in soweit anständig, als dass es sogar in meinen kleinsten Rücksack mit 10L passt und dann noch Platz für mein Werkzeug, Schlauch und Eiweisriegel ist.
> 
> ...



Hallo,
ich kann die positiven Berichte über die MT500 II Jacke nicht mehr lesen - sorry. ich mag Endura sehr, habe sehr viele Bike-Klamotten von Endura, aber die MT500 II Jacke ist leider eine NICHT wasserdichte Jacke, was mehrfach von mir im Netz geschrieben und sogar von Magazinen/Redakteuren bestätigt wird. Selbst Enduro-MTB Magazin habe ich geschrieben, wie es sein, dass diese Jacke Ende 2016 den Testsieg zugestanden bekommt, trotz wasserUNdichten Stretch-Einsätzen!!! Wer auch immer diese Jacke als Regenjacke tituliert - sorry leute - weiß wohl leider nicht was der Sinn einer Regenjacke ist 
Schönen Abend und ich hoffe man greift eher zur Singletrack anstatt MT500 II 

Chris


----------



## cdressler79 (10. September 2017)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 462661 Anhang anzeigen 462662 Anhang anzeigen 462663 Anhang anzeigen 462665 Anhang anzeigen 462666 Anhang anzeigen 462667 Anhang anzeigen 462668 Anhang anzeigen 462669 Anhang anzeigen 462670



Bild #2 zeigt die wasserdurchlässigen Stretcheinsätze, von denen ich weiter unten spreche. Diese Jacke, ist bereits bei leichtem Dauerregen an diesen 2 Stellen überfordert und lässt wasser bereits nach wenigen Minuten durch (jeweils die Stretcheinsätze neben den Reisverschlüssen).


----------



## freetourer (10. September 2017)

cdressler79 schrieb:


> Bild #2 zeigt die wasserdurchlässigen Stretcheinsätze, von denen ich weiter unten spreche. Diese Jacke, ist bereits bei leichtem Dauerregen an diesen 2 Stellen überfordert und lässt wasser bereits nach wenigen Minuten durch (jeweils die Stretcheinsätze neben den Reisverschlüssen).



Meine ist dicht. - Und nun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackKnight29 (11. September 2017)

Ich kann die Kritik jetzt auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen, vielleicht eine Montagsproduktion


----------



## ChristianRuck79 (11. September 2017)

freetourer schrieb:


> Meine ist dicht. - Und nun?



hi freetourer,
will mich nicht mit dir streiten, aber hast du die Jacke schon einmal im (leichten) Regen (mit und ohne Rucksack) getragen?

hier mal ein Link zur MT 500 (respektive auch zur MT 500 II, welche vergleichbare Stretcheinsätze vorweisen, welche nach meinen Erfahrungen wohl nicht die ExoShell60 besitzen und meiner Erfahrung nach definitiv nicht wasserdicht sind):

http://www.elektrorad-magazin.de/service/9-regenjacken-im-test-endura-mt500-hooded-jacket
( Zitat dort: ... "Allerdings kam mehr Regen als gedacht am Hals entlang nach innen und die Stretcheinsätze zogen sich langsam von oben her voll. Ein unnötiges Leck." ...).

die gleiche Erfahrung machte ich mit dieser Jacke und ich bitte euch wirklich einfach mal diese zu testen - kein Witz - nehmt einen Gartenschlauch - Düse drauf - Sprenklerfunktion - Schlauch nach oben richten und mal ca. 15-30min warten. Auf dem Bike ist das nicht ganz so gravierend, da die Haltung etwas gebückter ist und das Wasser "vorher" "abtropft". Doch nutzt man diese Jacke beim täglichen Spaziergang (mit dem Hund) und es regnet, sollte man sich definitiv einen zusätzlichen Regenschirm besorgen - am besten gleich von Endura 

Selbst die Redaktion von Enduro-Mag konnte das wohl nicht abstreiten und kommentierte mein Feedback auch nicht weiter - wohl auch aus gutem Grund...

Nochmal - mir liegt es fern hier irgendwie jemanden zu verärgern - im Gegenteil!!! Ich bin nur der Meinung, alle Reviews, die es zu dieser Jacke gibt, sind entweder "copy-paste" der Produktbeschreibung, sind Magazintests (oh ha  ) oder sind verkaufsfördernde Reviews auf unseren altbekannten Verkaufsbörsen ....

Mir egal was ihr von meiner Haltung hierzu meint, aber 200 Euro für eine nicht 100% dichte Jacke, sind einfach zu viel --> Fazit: ich liebe Endura Produkte, habe selbst neben den MT500 Hosen weitere Hummvee Hosen, Handschuhe, ... --> die MT500II habe ich nach 2 Versuchen komplett ignoriert und bin davon, als Regenjacke, enttäuscht.


----------



## Mountain77 (11. September 2017)

Ja, die Strech Einsaetzte werden schnell fecht, trotzdem ebenso schnell wieder trocken, was bei wechsehaften Bedingungen aus meiner Sicht von Vorteil ist. Ich bin sehr begeistert von der Atmungsaktivität (starker Schwitzer).
Ich hatte die Jacke mehrfach bei starkem Regen in Einsatz (Gassi Runde und Biken) und bin trotz der genannten "Schwachpunkte" mehr als zufrieden mit der MT500. Für Personen mit langem Oberkörper könnte die Jacke aber gerade am Bauch noch etwas länger sein.

Die Singletrack besitze ich auch. Hier bin ich nicht so zufrieden, da ich eine bessere Atmungsaktivität erwartet habe. Mal schauen, wie sich die Jacke  im Herbst schlägt.


----------



## cdressler79 (12. September 2017)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Ich kann die Kritik jetzt auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen, vielleicht eine Montagsproduktion



hi,
das dachte ich mir wirklich auch, denn ich wollte die Jacke auf jeden Fall behalten, finde die Funktionen, den Comfort und das Design der Jacke einfach überragend. Die ganze Anmutung dieses Produktes ist erstklassig und für meine Begriffe schon fast zu schade zum biken . Ich war sogar in Kontakt mit Endura International. Schlussendlich bestellte ich mir jedoch wieder eine Ersatzjacke - genau das gleiche!!! Ich kann wirklich mit 100%iger Sicherheit sagen, dass diese beiden Stretch-Einsätze (re/li) nicht wasserdicht sind und sich vollsaugen... habe hierzu auch Nachweißbilder an Endura gesendet + die Berichte im Netz, die das gleiche sagen - kein Kommentar mehr. 
Ich hoffe, dass Endura hier nachbessert - dann ist diese Jacke ein sicherer Kauf.
Ich habe jetzt ne Sherpa Pertemba - Leute, die ist mal wasserdicht und nicht weniger Atmungsaktiv (vielleicht "by the specs") 

Chris


----------



## cdressler79 (12. September 2017)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Ja, die Strech Einsaetzte werden schnell fecht, trotzdem ebenso schnell wieder trocken, was bei wechsehaften Bedingungen aus meiner Sicht von Vorteil ist. Ich bin sehr begeistert von der Atmungsaktivität (starker Schwitzer).
> Ich hatte die Jacke mehrfach bei starkem Regen in Einsatz (Gassi Runde und Biken) und bin trotz der genannten "Schwachpunkte" mehr als zufrieden mit der MT500. Für Personen mit langem Oberkörper könnte die Jacke aber gerade am Bauch noch etwas länger sein.
> 
> Die Singletrack besitze ich auch. Hier bin ich nicht so zufrieden, da ich eine bessere Atmungsaktivität erwartet habe. Mal schauen, wie sich die Jacke  im Herbst schlägt.




Hi Mountain 77,
du sprichst es doch an.... "..werden schnell feucht" --> bei 2h Gassigehen mit meinem Hund sind diese nicht mehr feucht, sondern ich bin komplett nass + Wind = du kannst dich überhaupt nicht mehr mit dieser Jacke wohlfühlen und fröstelst vor dich hin (gerade bei WEtter wo man es braucht!!!). Was z.T. bringt es mir, dass diese Stretch-Einsätze wieder schnell trocknen. Es ist eine Regenjacke!!! mit von Endura selbst titulierten 100% Wasserdichtigkeit.... Also nochmals die Bitte: wir sollten beim Thema bleiben und 2 PUnkte hier nicht vermischen. 

Diese Jacke ist nicht 100% ig WAsserdicht und somit verstehe ich all eure Kommentare nicht. Selbst die Singletrack, macht nach meinen Erfahrungen, hier einen besseren Job.

Mir ist natürlich auch bewusst, dass Wasserdichtigkeit und Atmungsaktivität wie Feuer&Eis sind, aber darum geht es nicht.....

Chris


----------



## Mountain77 (12. September 2017)

@cdressler79 In allen Regenjacken die ich bisher hatte, habe ich nach kurzer Zeit geschwitzt wie Sau und war dadurch an den Armen und Oberkörper  in kurzer Zeit nasser, als den bei allen Touren mit der MT500. Für mich persönlich erfüllt die Jacke ihren Zweck sehr gut. 
Falls es für dich nicht reicht, noch viel Erfolg beim suchen. Gruß M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristianRuck79 (12. September 2017)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> @cdressler79 In allen Regenjacken die ich bisher hatte, habe ich nach kurzer Zeit geschwitzt wie Sau und war dadurch an den Armen und Oberkörper  in kurzer Zeit nasser, als den bei allen Touren mit der MT500. Für mich persönlich erfüllt die Jacke ihren Zweck sehr gut.
> Falls es für dich nicht reicht, noch viel Erfolg beim suchen. Gruß M.



Hi Mountain77,
nochmal, ich gebe dir dahingehend Recht, dass eine Regenjacke immer einen Kompromiss erfüllen muss und ich denke es geht uns da allen nicht anders als dir. ABER: Der Punkt ist ein anderer!!! ich kann nicht von 100% Regenjacke reden, und dann in genau diesem Punkt die Kriterien nicht erfüllen. Es geht nicht darum Alltagstauglichkeit zu testen oder eine sonsthin tolle Jacke zu sein. Es geht schlichtweg um die Frage (bitte schaue die Eröffnungsfrage am Anfang), ob die MT500 (II) wasserdicht ist? Antwort: nein - nicht zu 100% und das bestätigst du selbst auch!!! Nur darum geht es, und dann solltet ihr auch beim Thema bleiben und 2 verschiedene Aspekte nicht miteinander vermischen. Und dann kann ich nicht in einem Regenjackentest, wo alle anderen Jacken zu 100% dicht sind, die MT500II als Sieger küren, nur weil sie vielleicht mehr Funktionen hat als andere Jacken, sich vielleicht toller anfühlt, o.ä. Hier stimmen doch dann die Bewertungskriterien keineswegs. Will ne Regenjacke testen und gebe auf Wasserdichtigkeit nur vielleicht 10% Gewichtung - toller Test und tolles Nutzerfeedback, kann ich da nur sage = für mich reine Vertriebsarbeit für Endura.

kleiner Exkurs um meine Position ein wenig zu verdeutlichen / zu untermauer: ich finde u.a. auch Apple Produkte prinzipiell toll. Erinnere dich doch aber bitte an die Einführung des Iphone 2 (glaube ich war es) oder 3. Wahnsinniges Teil, tolle neue Standards gesetzt, tolle neue Features ... und konnte man damit telefonieren  und hättest du diesem Smartphone den Testsieg gegeben?

ich bin der Meinung - es wird gefragt nach Singletrack oder MT500II  REGENJACKE --> Ergebnis: MT500II ist eine wahnsinnig tolle Allwetterjacke, welche ich aber nur sehr sehr begrenzt für den Einsatz im Regen empfehle und würde bei mir im Bereich Regenjacke schlichtweg durchfallen (ungeachtet ihrer tollen Atmungsaktivität!!!).

Danke für´s lesen 
Chris


----------



## hometrainer (12. September 2017)

Hy bin auch auf der suche nach einer übergangs bzw winterjacke .
Könnte mann die jacke zbsp mit einem langarm thermoshirt kombinieren um im winter zu fahren??
Fahre kurze knackige touren um die 30km ca 1000hm+.
Danke im vorraus für eure infos


----------



## bullswildrush (12. September 2017)

Geht ohne Probleme, hab die Jacke auch zum Ski fahren an


----------



## Aldar (19. September 2017)

OT : wie pflegt ihr denn eure Singletracks? waschen und mit Spray Impregnieren?


----------



## BlackKnight29 (20. September 2017)

Mit warmen Wasser abduschen und ab und zu imprägnieren reicht ...


----------



## samilio (20. September 2017)

Und wenn's wirklich mal richtig dreckig ist (oder die Membranen nicht mehr ordentlich funktionieren, die setzen sich nämlich allmählich zu) kann ich das Nikwax Tech Wash (gehört zu Vaude) als Waschmittel empfehlen!


----------



## antidose (26. September 2017)

Hallo,
könnte mir vielleicht bitte jemand die Rückenlänge und die Armlänge einer Singletrack Jacke in Gr. L messen? Hab leider keine Maßangaben online dazu gefunden.

Vielen Dank im Voraus,
Gruß Florian


----------



## Baxter75 (27. September 2017)

antidose schrieb:


> Hallo,
> könnte mir vielleicht bitte jemand die Rückenlänge und die Armlänge einer Singletrack Jacke in Gr. L messen? Hab leider keine Maßangaben online dazu gefunden.
> 
> Vielen Dank im Voraus,
> Gruß Florian



Das beste is eh anprobieren ,als nach den Maßen zu gehen ,einfach 2 Größen bestellen und dann gucken ;-)


----------



## herbstl78 (1. Oktober 2017)

antidose schrieb:


> Hallo,
> könnte mir vielleicht bitte jemand die Rückenlänge und die Armlänge einer Singletrack Jacke in Gr. L messen? Hab leider keine Maßangaben online dazu gefunden.
> 
> Vielen Dank im Voraus,
> Gruß Florian



mich würden auch Maßangaben interessieren: breite unter den Achseln und am Bund! Danke euch


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (11. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade auch am überlegen mir eine der beiden Jacken zu holen. Hat eine der beiden ein Netzfutter innen oder liegt bei beiden direkt der "Kunststoff" an der Haut an falls man mal nur im Shirt fährt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Olli (11. Oktober 2017)

die singletrack hat kein netzfutter.


----------



## Girl (11. Oktober 2017)

Die MT500 auch nicht, klebt aber nicht so schlimm wie eine Plastikjacke.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (11. Oktober 2017)

Danke. Momentan hab ich die Extrem Adventure Jacke von Trailsucht. Und wenn ich etwas schwitze klebt die ganze Jacke leider an mir fest. Deswegen die Frage ob die Endura da besser sind.


----------



## _Olli (11. Oktober 2017)

die singletrack klebte bisher noch nich an mir - schwitze auch recht viel.


----------



## patrick78 (12. Oktober 2017)

Wie sind die Endura-Jacken von der Länge her?
Oft sind die Bike-Jacken vorne kürzer geschnitten, so dass man sie nicht unbedingt
zu anderen Aktivitäten (wie zB Wandern) tragen kann. Geht das bei den Endura's?


----------



## _Olli (12. Oktober 2017)

patrick78 schrieb:


> Wie sind die Endura-Jacken von der Länge her?
> Oft sind die Bike-Jacken vorne kürzer geschnitten, so dass man sie nicht unbedingt
> zu anderen Aktivitäten (wie zB Wandern) tragen kann. Geht das bei den Endura's?


die singletrack und die mt500








ich zieh die single zum gassi gehen an.


----------



## Aldar (12. Oktober 2017)

patrick78 schrieb:


> Wie sind die Endura-Jacken von der Länge her?
> Oft sind die Bike-Jacken vorne kürzer geschnitten, so dass man sie nicht unbedingt
> zu anderen Aktivitäten (wie zB Wandern) tragen kann. Geht das bei den Endura's?


ich zieh die Singletrack auch als normale Regenjacke an, ist vorne für mich lang genug und hinten halt typisch länger


----------



## Baxter75 (13. Oktober 2017)

patrick78 schrieb:


> Wie sind die Endura-Jacken von der Länge her?
> Oft sind die Bike-Jacken vorne kürzer geschnitten, so dass man sie nicht unbedingt
> zu anderen Aktivitäten (wie zB Wandern) tragen kann. Geht das bei den Endura's?



Sie sind hinten länger geschnitten und nicht vorne kürzer


----------



## clausi87 (4. November 2017)

ich hab beide jacken. die mt500 ist insgesamt etwas kürzer als die singletrack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (25. November 2017)

Hi.
Ich bin auch gerade auf der Suche.
Eigentlich wollte ich eher eine Softshell Jacke, aber jetzt bin ich halt auch über die Enduroa Singletrack Jacke II "gestolpert" (tja, wenn man zu viel im Internet surft ).

Allersdings habe ich mir vor kurzem schon eine Mavic Crossmax Pro H2O (nur) Regenjacke gekauft.
Ist es daher überhaupt sinnvoll, sich die Singletrack II zu kaufen, die ja anscheinend ein Mittelding zwischen Softshell und Regenjacke ist? Oder ist der Unterschied zur Mavic Crossmax Pro H2O Regenjacke dann nicht mehr so groß? Und dann doch eine Softshell Jacke wie zB die Windchill Jacke oder Pro Sl Thermojacke?

Sind die Singletrack bzw die mt500 abriebfest? Ich möchte mit der zukünftigen Jacke nämlich mountainbiken (nicht spazieren oder gassi gehen ) und fahre daher gelegentlich durch Sträucher und herabhängende Äste vorbei oder schramme  bzw streife diese gelegentlich. Daher wäre mir eine robuste Jacke sehr recht .


----------



## BlackKnight29 (26. November 2017)

ufp schrieb:


> Ist es daher überhaupt sinnvoll, sich die Singletrack II zu kaufen, die ja anscheinend ein Mittelding zwischen Softshell und Regenjacke ist?


Du hast Dir damit Deine eigene Frage selbst beantwortet wenn Du darin anstelle Singletrack II die MT500 einsetzen würdest 
Die Mavic ist eine reine Regenjack und macht darin ihren Jab sehr gut. Aber bei wechselnden Bedingungen oder herbstlichen Verhältnissen kommst Du Dir darin wie in einem Plastiksack vor, wie in jeder anderen Regenjacke auch. Da bietet die MT500 durch ihre Atmungsaktivtät einen grösseren Einsatzbereich ohne darin wie in einer Sauna zu schwitzen oder im Regen im Regen zu stehen. Auch wenn deren Dichtigkeit im Vorlauf diesen Threads in Frage gestellt wurde so muss ich sagen, dass ich darin nur durch meinen eigenen Schweiß nass werde, aber nicht von aussen eindringendes Wasser.
Ich habe die Jacke - fast - das ganze Jahr an. Je nach Temperatur mal mehr oder weniger Lagen darunter. Und ja, auch ich fahre Mountainbike und schone mich weder das Material. Deshalb suche ich mir für letzteres stets entsprechend robuste Produkte. Den gelegentlichen "Erdkundeunterricht" hat der Jacke nicht geschadet und so manche Dornenhecke hat es noch nicht geschafft sich darin zu verewigen. Aber, kaputt kriegt man alles ...


----------



## bobbycar (1. Dezember 2017)

.
Ich habe zahlreiche Regenjacken. Einige sehr dick (Platzangst) einige ohne Kapuze und sehr minimalistisch (Gore/Vaude). Wenn ich ne Tour gefahren bin, sind grad die dicken Jacken schmutzig und stinken. Nach der Wäsche brauchts teilweise ewig viel Imprägnierspray zu wieder dich kriegen.
Täglich fahre ich bei Wind und Wetter 6km mit dem Rad zu Arbeit und auch sonst erledige ich jeden Weg mit dem Bike, da ich auf ein eigenes Auto verzichte. Also musste was wasserdichtes und atmungsaktives her. Die MT500II ist sehr durchdacht. Die riesigen Kapuze super, da kann man bei dem jetzigen Wetter auch die Mütze weg lassen. Gerade um den Hals und am Kinn schließt sie gut ab.
Selbst harter Regen lässt sich ganz gut überstehen. Das Material ist nicht zu dünn/weich, als dass es schnell kaputt gehen sollte. 
Manko sind die Länge (musste bei knapp 190cm zu S greifen und hätte sie gerne um einiges länger), aber die Ärmel sind schon mal in Ordnung  (da habe ich grundsätzlich große Probleme). Dass der Brustbereich so ausbeult, wird allgemein bemängelt. 
Vielleicht lasse ich mir meine Titten einfach auf Doppel-D vergrößern, dann könnte ich den Raum gut füllen. 
Bis dahin freue ich mich auch mit weniger Airbagvolumen weiter an dieser Jacke. Tschakka


----------



## ufp (1. Dezember 2017)

Und diese zwei vorderen Seitenöffnungen, die genau im Regen(be)"schuß" liegen, sind wirklich wasserdicht bzw lassen kein Wasser rein oder dass dann irgendwann, irgendwie doch rein kriecht?


----------



## sammy12300 (1. Dezember 2017)

Die zwei vorne sind taschen. Die Lüftungsöffnungen sitzen unter den Armen. Bin bis jetzt auch sehr begeistert. Das reichlich Volumen im Brustbereich kann ich bestätigen. Trage bei 1,80cm und 75 Kilo L. Größe passt gut. Bin auch bei jedem Wetter jeden morgen unterwegs und bis jetzt eine der besten Jacken. Goretexpro Hardshell ist sehr ähnlich von Qualität und Funktion.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (1. Dezember 2017)

bobbycar schrieb:


> Dass der Brustbereich so ausbeult, wird allgemein bemängelt.
> Vielleicht lasse ich mir meine Titten einfach auf Doppel-D vergrößern, dann könnte ich den Raum gut füllen.


Der Brüller des heutigen Tages, selten so gut gelacht!! Klasse @bobbycar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobbycar (1. Dezember 2017)

ufp schrieb:


> Und diese zwei vorderen Seitenöffnungen, die genau im Regen(be)"schuß" liegen, sind wirklich wasserdicht bzw lassen kein Wasser rein oder dass dann irgendwann, irgendwie doch rein kriecht?


Bislang nicht.


----------



## IndianaWalross (1. Dezember 2017)

bobbycar schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 670678
> 
> Vielleicht lasse ich mir meine Titten einfach auf Doppel-D vergrößern, dann könnte ich den Raum gut füllen.
> Bis dahin freue ich mich auch mit weniger Airbagvolumen weiter an dieser Jacke. Tschakka



Ehrlich gesagt finde ich es zum _kotzen_, wenn man schon Männerklamotten tragen kann, nicht einfach froh zu sein und die Klappe zu halten. 
Es gibt genügend Frauen die auch so aussehen (wie mich) die NIX zum anziehen finden, weils PINK ist oder eben nur für Fraktion "Bübchenstyle" konstruiert, weil ECHTE Frauen in den Köpfen der Modedesigner scheinbar nicht mehr vorkommen... 
Da kann Frau echt auf Knien dankbar sein, dass einige Hersteller scheinbar doch noch wissen wie so eine Frau normal aussieht, und die Klamotten oben genügend ausbeulen...


----------



## Börner1982 (2. Dezember 2017)

Männlein, Weiblein, ... Hupen, oder eben doch keine Hupen, das sollte alles egal sein.
Fakt ist: "Beide Jacken haben scheinbar "Nehmerqualitäten"! 
Es ist leider keine von beiden dauerhaft dicht und die Schnitte sind auch nicht gerade optimal für einige von uns. Ich bin ~186 / 90kg mit relativ langen Armen und Oberkörper. Wegen mir könnten die Armlängen und die Frontlängen bei beiden Jacken länger sein.

Ich habe beide Jacken bestellt und denke, dass ich mich gegen die Singletrack || entscheiden werde. (Ich werde noch mal eine Nacht drüber schlafen müssen, eben weil ich auch viel und stark schwitze und "einen Tot sterben muß" *)*


----------



## _Olli (2. Dezember 2017)

ufp schrieb:


> Sind die Singletrack bzw die mt500 abriebfest? Ich möchte mit der zukünftigen Jacke nämlich mountainbiken (nicht spazieren oder gassi gehen ) und fahre daher gelegentlich durch Sträucher und herabhängende Äste vorbei oder schramme  bzw streife diese gelegentlich. Daher wäre mir eine robuste Jacke sehr recht .



so sieht mein gassi gehen aus.... !!!


----------



## wurzelhoppser (11. Dezember 2017)

Habe die 2018 singeltrack aktuell , ebenso die Mt 500 Regenhose gestern waren beide nach drei WEs und 3 mal waschen nach vorschrift ect.nicht mehr dicht , weder Hose noch jacke mehr als ärgerlich.das einzige was dicht geblieben ist waren die five ten esp winter.jetzt bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig als neu zu imprägnieren.auch die regenjacke mt500 von meinem kumpel war durch.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem LG-H440n mit Tapatalk


----------



## Baxter75 (11. Dezember 2017)

Einfach an den Hersteller wenden und gut is

Also meine ( MT500 Regenhose )hält immer noch dicht .auch nach 3-4 std im Regen ,obwohl schon zig mal gewaschen ... Ok von ihnen is sie etwas feucht ,liegt aber am schwitzen


----------



## Börner1982 (12. Dezember 2017)

Dann stellt sich mir nur noch die Frage: "Mit welcher Imprägnierung habt ihr die besten erfahrungen?"

(Die Waschmaschinen-Imprägnierungen halte ich für nicht passend, da Innen auch imprägniert wird. Schön wäre es, wenn man eine "Wachs-Ähnliche" Imprägnierung von Außen auftragen könnte. Habt ihr da etwas parat?)


----------



## Baxter75 (12. Dezember 2017)

Börner1982 schrieb:


> Dann stellt sich mir nur noch die Frage: "Mit welcher Imprägnierung habt ihr die besten erfahrungen?"
> 
> (Die Waschmaschinen-Imprägnierungen halte ich für nicht passend, da Innen auch imprägniert wird. Schön wäre es, wenn man eine "Wachs-Ähnliche" Imprägnierung von Außen auftragen könnte. Habt ihr da etwas parat?)



Das für die Waschmaschine wird schon gut sein 

das zb soll ganz gut sein https://www.amazon.de/Nikwax-Waschmittel-Direct-Imprägnierung-Funktionsbekleidung/dp/B018Y0QS2G

gibt aber auch was zum Aufsprühen von der Marke
https://www.amazon.de/Nikwax-Direkt-Aufsprühen-Wasserfest-Machen/dp/B01CYI0KTQ/ref=cts_sp_1_vtp?pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_p=1212178327&pf_rd_r=b9cd1414-df42-11e7-915a-ed8da12b0c45&pd_rd_wg=IRXFW&pf_rd_s=desktop-detail-softlines&pf_rd_t=40701&pd_rd_i=B01CYI0KTQ&pd_rd_w=qWRpF&pf_rd_i=desktop-detail-softlines&pd_rd_r=b9cd1414-df42-11e7-915a-ed8da12b0c45&_encoding=UTF8


----------



## BlackKnight29 (12. Dezember 2017)

Die MT500 oder andere wasserabweisende Sportkleidung sollte generell nicht in der Waschmaschine gewaschen werden. 
Gut abbrausen und nach jedem dritten waschen imprägnieren oder in eine Wanne auswaschen indem das Imprägniermittel vorher gering dosiert aufgelöst wurde ... und man hat mehr und vor allen länger von deren Qualitäten!


----------



## Börner1982 (12. Dezember 2017)

... man liest auch nicht selten, dass man das Impränier-Mitte von Außen auftragen soll, und das man es dann nachdem es eingezogen ist noch mal in den Trockner schmeißen soll, damit es richtig aufgesogen werden würde .... oder so Ähnlich ...

Was denkt ihr darüber?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aldar (13. Dezember 2017)

https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/02/07/funktionsbekleidung-pflegen-howto/

Wie ich mit meiner Singletrack verfahre:

Waschen mit den Sportwaschmittel das es bei DM gibt ( schleudern tu ich auch ) und nach jeder 3-4 Wäsche je nachdem wie viel Regen sie Abbekommen hat oder wenn ich unzufrieden bin mit Spray von außen imprägnieren


----------



## platt_ziege (19. Dezember 2017)

hat die alte (also nicht die 2er) singletrack belüftungsverschlüsse unter den achseln?

die singeltrack soll ja wohl auch DAUERHAFT wasserdicht sein, oder?
wieso sollte/muss sie nach imprägniert werden, da stimmt doch entweder die aussage oder das material nicht?!


----------



## Börner1982 (19. Dezember 2017)

Die "SingleTracl I und dauch die II haben beide Lüftungen unter den Achseln. 
Das Innenmaterial hat sich nur verändert! 

Zur MT500:
Ich bin nun 2x mit ihr unterwegs gewesen. Beide male hat sie einen guten Job gemacht. Die Innenbelüftung ist echt gut. Gerade ich, der wirklich viel am "Rumpf" schwitzt kann diese Jacke nur empfehlen. 
Klar sollte sein, dass auch diese Jacke die Schweißbildung nicht unterdrückt. Aber man kann mit entsprechender Unterkleidung und in Kombination mit den Lüftungslöchern sehr gut arbeiten. Nass ist es zwar noch immer, aber nicht so wie bei "Standard-Regenjacken", wo es gefühlt unten raus läuft...


----------



## platt_ziege (19. Dezember 2017)

Börner1982 schrieb:


> Die "SingleTracl I und dauch die II haben beide Lüftungen unter den Achseln.
> Das Innenmaterial hat sich nur verändert!
> 
> Zur MT500:
> ...


mir ist es ja ein rätsel wie man sportfunktionsjacken ohne unterarmbelüftung o.ä. belüftung auf den markt bringen, oder auch regenjacken ohne kapuze, aber gut.
hast du zufällig einen vergleich zu einer jacke mit goretex membran was die atmungsaktivität angeht?


----------



## Aldar (20. Dezember 2017)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> die singeltrack soll ja wohl auch DAUERHAFT wasserdicht sein, oder?
> wieso sollte/muss sie nach imprägniert werden, da stimmt doch entweder die aussage oder das material nicht?!



du musst/solltest sie nachimprägnieren um den  abperleffekt zu erhalten/wiederherzustellen , ohne saugt sie sich voll und wird schwer ( s.a. den Link den ich gepostet habe)


----------



## Börner1982 (20. Dezember 2017)

... die Goretex Jacken habe ich aufgrund des vielen schwitzens von mir ausgeschlossen, da sie mir zu wenig (bis gar keine) große Reissverschlussöffnung hat (wie z.B. die MT500) ...


----------



## wurzelhoppser (27. Dezember 2017)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Das für die Waschmaschine wird schon gut sein
> 
> das zb soll ganz gut sein https://www.amazon.de/Nikwax-Waschmittel-Direct-Imprägnierung-Funktionsbekleidung/dp/B018Y0QS2G
> 
> ...


Danke für den Tipp, habe mir dieses Nikwax besorgt, sie perlt und bleibt wieder trocken.ride on

Gesendet von meinem LG-H440n mit Tapatalk


----------



## mike79 (14. November 2018)

Blöde Frage

Worin besteht denn der Unterschied zwischen der MT500 und der MT500 II?
Sind beide aktuell?


----------



## Diplont (14. November 2018)

mike79 schrieb:


> Blöde Frage
> 
> Worin besteht denn der Unterschied zwischen der MT500 und der MT500 II?
> Sind beide aktuell?



Vielleicht hilft das: https://reviews.mtbr.com/new-endura-mt500-collection-unveiled
Oder du fragst beim Hersteller nach: https://www.endurasport.com/contact/ ist wahrscheinlich am einfachsten, weil die den Unterschied zwischen ihren Produkten kennen (sollten)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (14. November 2018)

Die mt500II hat n anderen Schnitt und die Brusttasche ist auf die Innenseite gewandert, hab ich hier irgendwo gelesen.
Wenn jemand die "alte" sucht: Gr.M,blau, 2mal zur Arbeit angezogen,  vor paar Wochen gekauft,  bei Interesse PN


----------



## georgauf (15. Dezember 2018)

Frage bzgl. der Singletrack II:
Hat die denn auch dies Bündcheneinsätze mit den Daumenschlaufen?

Danke!


----------

